# take the high road



## Littleflower

Bonjour, 

Can someone tell me what this means 

"Take the high road at this time"

Merci
‏


----------



## SwissPete

Here is a definition of *high road* which I believe applies to your context:

_A course of action which is honorable, dignified, or respectable._

Now perhaps you can find a equivalent in French.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I am a little late to the party, but here goes. The Collins Robert gives _se comporter de façon irréprochable _which doesn't seem to do justice to the English expression. Let us say a colleague treats you poorly. Instead of responding in kind or seeking some sort of revenge, you continue to be courteous and helpful. Or perhaps a friend talks behind your back or betrays a confidence. You resist the temptation to say anything unkind. That is taking the high road. I would be very eager to hear other French expressions.


----------



## xtrasystole

Peut-être _'Comporte-toi en grand seigneur'_ (?)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je comprends de plus en plus que le français est beaucoup plus précis que l'anglais. J'essaie de donner un exemple très simple. Mettons qu'un collègue vous traite de façon irréspectueuse. Il aurait peut-être parlé dans votre dos. Vous seriez tout à fait dans votre droit de le traiter de la même manière ou de lui rendre la monnaie de sa pièce ou bien de vous venger. Toutefois, vous le traitez toujours avec respect. Vous vous comportez comme un professionel.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

J'ai trouvé ceci :



> *to take the high road : choisir la voie de l'éthique, se comporter de façon éthique*


 Aussi trouvé sur un site bilingue canadien : _choisir la voie de la moralité._

Mais dans certains contextes - définition 1. a. ci-après - cela veut simplement dire... _choisir la voie la plus sûre. _



> 1. a. The easiest or surest path or course: _the high road to happiness._





> b. The most positive, diplomatic, or ethical course.
> 2. _Chiefly British._ A main road; a highway.


----------



## xtrasystole

Charlie Parker said:


> Let us say a colleague treats you poorly. Instead of responding in kind or seeking some sort of revenge, you continue to be courteous and helpful. Or perhaps a friend talks behind your back or betrays a confidence. You resist the temptation to say anything unkind. That is *taking the high road*





Charlie Parker said:


> Mettons qu'un collègue vous traite de façon irréspectueuse. Il aurait peut-être parlé dans votre dos. Vous seriez tout à fait dans votre droit de le traiter de la même manière ou de lui rendre la monnaie de sa pièce ou bien de vous venger. Toutefois, vous le traitez toujours avec respect. Vous vous comportez comme un professionel


Je crois que l'expression équivalente en français c'est _'*être au-dessus de ça*'_. 

_- 'Au bureau, ils disent du mal de toi derrière ton dos'
- 'Je sais, mais je m'en fiche, je suis *au-dessus de ça*' 
- 'Oui, tu as raison, sois *au-dessus de ça*' 
- 'C'est la même chose pour Charlotte. Ils n'arrêtent pas de la critiquer mais elle est *au-dessus de ça*'_


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est une très bonne proposition xtrasystole. Merci.


----------



## Nicomon

xtrasystole said:


> Je crois que l'expression équivalente en français c'est _'*être au-dessus de ça*'_.


 L'expression peut convenir dans le contexte, mais à mon avis... elle ne traduit pas "to take the high road". Je préfère ta première solution. 

Par définition, _Étre au-dessus de quelque chose_ c'est :


> ne pas se sentir atteint par une critique, un jugement ; mépriser telle ou telle chose..


 
Cela me fait penser à des expressions comme : _ça me laisse froid(e) / ça me glisse dessus comme l'eau sur le dos d'un canard._ 
Ou encore : _la pluie de leurs insultes n'atteint pas le parapluie de mon indifférence_. 

Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris de l'explication de Charlie. Dans ce genre de situation, la personne n'est pas indifférente, justement. 
Mais elle garde son sang froid, sans répliquer ou se comporter de façon irrespectueuse. 

*Quelqu'un m'a suggéré que "to take the high road" peut être associé, dans ce sens, à "to be the bigger man". Est-ce bien le cas?*



			
				Littleflower said:
			
		

> when you "take the high road" it means doing the right thing even if its not popular or easy.


 That, in my opinion, is directly in line with the suggestions I found above, i.e. « _choisir la voie de l'éthique ou de la moralité / se comporter de façon éthique_ ».

Edit : « _choisir le droit chemin_ » also works, sometimes. I found a few solutions *on this page*.


----------



## wildan1

I prefer _to take the high road _ as well as_ être au-dessus de ça_

_To be the bigger man,_ autant qu'il est juste_,_ me paraît de nos jours un peu limitatif, car cela exclue plus de la moitié de l'humanité! (Et àma _to be the bigger woman_ est... awkward-sounding. En général les femmes n'aiment pas se faire traiter de _"big"_)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Wildan 

En fait, je me demandais surtout si les expressions avaient ou non le même sens dans le contexte que Charlie a donné, bien que l'une soit plus jolie que l'autre. 

Corrige-moi si je me trompe, mais je lis « entre les lignes » que tu le confirmes.

Et je continue de penser que _être au-dessus de ça_ n'a pas le même sens. Pour moi _être au-dessus de ça_ rime avec indifférence. On « fait comme si » en ne réagissant pas, mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas.  

Edit : on me souffle à l'oreille qu'une version moins « sexiste » de "_to be the bigger_ man" serait "_to be the better person_".


----------



## eurotraveller

I also found a sentence with "to take the high road":

If they can *take the high road* to economic development, they can keep their political houses in order. 

I also found the translations: adopter une ligne modérée; se montrer prudent(e) http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-french/high road


----------



## Mad4Words

Littleflower said:


> Can someone tell me what this means
> 
> "Take the high road at this time"‏



The phrase comes from Paris, France, in the time of Phillipe Auguste, or Philip II.  Philip II ordered that the roads in Paris be paved with cobblestones, to minimize the smell from sewage and waste.  The roads were sloped downward, with the lowest part in the center of the road.  The center of each road served as a drain for sewage and waste.  Therefore, wealthy aristrocrats walked on the "high" part of the road -- or away from the stream of sewage, taking the high road.


----------



## laetiB

Charlie Parker said:


> Je comprends de plus en plus que le français est beaucoup plus précis que l'anglais. J'essaie de donner un exemple très simple. Mettons qu'un collègue vous traite de façon irréspectueuse. Il aurait peut-être parlé dans votre dos. Vous seriez tout à fait dans votre droit de le traiter de la même manière ou de lui rendre la monnaie de sa pièce ou bien de vous venger. Toutefois, vous le traitez toujours avec respect. Vous vous comportez comme un professionel.



Je propose d'autres possibilités en suivant cette piste :
- savoir prendre du recul/le recul nécessaire
- rester réglo (malgré les attaques par ex.)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Se montrer grand seigneur, me fait penser à :

Se montrer magnanime.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Lacuzon said:


> [...] Se montrer magnanime.


Et ta proposition me fait penser à « je ne me suis pas abaissé à son niveau... » (ça rejoint un peu l'origine de l'expression anglaise : la partie élevée de la route ce n'est pas le caniveau... ).

P.S. : je pensais au contexte d'une basse attaque à laquelle je n'aurais rien rétorqué.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Mad4Words said:


> The phrase comes from Paris, France, in the time of Phillipe Auguste, or Philip II.  Philip II ordered that the roads in Paris be paved with cobblestones, to minimize the smell from sewage and waste.  The roads were sloped downward, with the lowest part in the center of the road.  The center of each road served as a drain for sewage and waste.  Therefore, wealthy aristocrats walked on the "high" part of the road -- or away from the stream of sewage, taking the high road.



We must be careful not to confuse this French expression; "tenir le haut du pavé ;  Avoir une position sociale élevée" with "To take the high road". Both have the same origin but a very different meaning.

Here is what the Collins Eng-Fre dictionary says on 'High road'; 


> *to take the high road*
> Translations
> 
> (= be prudent) "se montrer prudent(e)", "adopter une ligne modérée" ⇒ "US diplomats say the president is likely to take the high road in his statements about international trade." "Les diplomates américains disent que le président adoptera probablement une ligne modérée dans ses déclarations sur le commerce international."



But this translation doesn't address all meanings of the expression;

*high road*

a. The easiest or surest path or course,
b. The most positive, diplomatic, or ethical course.


----------



## bazalpin

CarlosRapido said:


> a. The easiest or surest path or course,
> b. The most positive, diplomatic, or ethical course.



Choisir (?) la voie de la sagesse.

ça pourrait peut-être convenir dans le contexte de prudence (éviter un affrontement). Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le mieux adapté au contexte mentioné par Charlie Parker. Encore que.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce fil s'étire en longueur. Je crois que Carlos a raté les définitions citées au post 9, et le post 19, qui comprend un lien vers la même définition du Collins. 

Dans le contexte précis de Charlie - qui me fait penser à _"remaining a gentleman" - _j'aime beaucoup la suggestion de Karine. 

_Grand seigneur_ et _magnanime_ me font penser aussi à _bon prince _dans ce sens : 





> − _(Être/se montrer) bon prince._ (Être/se montrer) homme (plus rarement femme) conciliant, qui fait preuve de tolérance.


 On peut penser également à « _garder une attitude noble_ ».

Bref, il n'y a pas de solution unique.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Moi aussi, j'aime bien la suggestion de Karine qui me semble très proche du sens de l'anglais. Pour moi, "to take the high road" veut dire que je ne m'abaisse pas au niveau de la personne qui me traite de façon injuste.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

J'ai aussi trouvé:
- _emprunter le chemin de la sagesse_ (proche de ce qu'a trouvé bazalpin)
_- faire preuve de rectitude morale
- se conduire en adulte
- prendre sur soi
- rester fidèle à son éthique
- garder le tête haute, faire preuve de noblesse, élever le débat
- faire preuve de sens moral, agir vertueusement
- idée de droiture, de rigueur_

On tourne autour, il y a plein de nuances.

Selon le contexte!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup, hirondelled'hiver pour ces idées, mais je ne vois pas comment en employer certaines dans une phrase. Si je voulais dire "I'm going to take the high road", comment est-ce que je pourrais utiliser _"prendre sur moi" _ou _"idée de droiture, de rigueur."_


----------



## Kecha

Charlie Parker said:


> Pour moi, "to take the high road" veut dire que *je ne m'abaisse pas au niveau de la personne* qui me traite de façon injuste.


I think you might have answered your own question!

Il me parle mal mais je ne m'abaisse pas à son niveau, et je réponds toujours poliment.
Il parle dans mon dos mais je ne m'abaisse pas à son niveau, je reste professionnel.

In the original image of a high/clean path and a lower/dirty path in the same road, the English-speaking world "takes the high road", the French speaking world "does not take the low road", so to speak.

You could also say "je ne rentre pas dans son jeu" or even "je ne mange pas de ce pain là".


----------



## tartopom

Or "Je ne vais pas me rabaisser à son niveau". Very close to KaRiNe's suggestion.


----------



## Kecha

Je ne vois pas comment utiliser "idée de droiture". D'ailleurs je trouve surtout des occurrences en rapport avec le Coran.

A la limite, si on parle de quelqu'un d'autre : Il dit du mal d'elle, mais elle fait preuve d'une grande droiture / elle reste d'une grande droiture.
Ça paraitrait très pompeux de le dire de soi-même "je reste d'une grande droiture", ça fait prétentieux... 

"Quelqu'un parle de moi en mal, mais je vais prendre sur moi." : pour moi, ça marche, mais ça donne plutôt l'idée que l'on se retient, on fait un effort conscient pour ne pas répondre à cette personne, alors que "high road" me donne l'impression que l'on fait ça de manière spontanée, naturelle, mais je me trompe peut-être ?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci beaucoup, hirondelled'hiver pour ces idées, mais je ne vois pas comment en employer certaines dans une phrase. Si je voulais dire "I'm going to take the high road", comment est-ce que je pourrais utiliser _"prendre sur moi" _ou _"idée de droiture, de rigueur."_



Je pense que justement, ça dépend du contexte. 
Tous mes exemples donnés ne sont pas complètement synonymes, certains iront mieux dans un contexte, d'autres dans d'autres. 

Et pour répondre à Kecha, ça m'intéresse aussi de savoir si l'expression peut avoir la notion qu'on "prend sur soi", qu'on se retient. Ou bien qu'on doit _donner le change _en permanence? Ce qui suppose une certaine force de caractère, en un sens.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Charlie,



tartopom said:


> Or "Je ne vais pas me rabaisser à son niveau". Very close to KaRiNe's suggestion.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Sauf que dans mon contexte, la personne ne se compare à personne, "rabaisser à son niveau" ne convient pas.
Moi j'ai l'impression qu'elle essaie de faire des efforts pour se tirer vers le haut, justement. Non? 

_- It's exhausting.
- What is?
- Trying *to take the high road* all the time. _(ici, elle parle de façon générale: possible qu'elle parle de sa mère avec qui elle a une relation conflictuelle, mais elle est aussi dans un contexte où ses amies sont gravement malades, sans connaître l'origine du mal, et elles doivent faire face)
_- Yeah, well, you're gonna have *to stop doing that, if you want to be a lawyer*. *It was h- always the high road with my* *mom*. She, ah, really liked the rules. And she wasn't great with affection. h+ 
Definitely not maternal. _

Dans la 2ème expression _"I was the high road with my mum"...., _le sens est-il différent?


----------



## Charlie Parker

I am terribly sorry I did not answer earlier hirondelled'hiver, or at least attempt to answer. I find your context very difficult. It is not clear to me who is taking the high road: the person who has this difficult relationship with the mother or the mother herself. If it is the latter, I imagine that the mother was very rigid, that is, she following the rules to the letter. She never bent the rules. She was inflexible.


----------

